# 100 inch club



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

I feel like we need a thread for those of us that have legit winters and push 100+ inches a season. I feel like the advice common on here are from those that freak out from a 12 inch storm and we that live in belt and peninsula areas sip coffee all night. Im all for arguing and offending everyone also. #greenlightbandits


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Im all for arguing and offending everyone also 

I do like your style


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ya...and fords rule, Chevys drool man


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> Ya...and fords rule, Chevys drool man


Only because they have more cup holders


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

We’ve pushed 100”...between 2016-2021.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

thelettuceman said:


> Im all for arguing and offending everyone also
> 
> I do like your style


Here have a green flashy light, dont let mark see it.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I’ll also add we’ve been out 7 or 8 times this month. Don’t remember the last time that happened. And it gets much easier as guys settle into routines and know the routes and sites. World of difference. Reduces the freaking out as to whether you covered all your bases...we had basically no snow last year. 2 of my main guys weren’t even with me 2 seasons ago when we last plowed. Huge headaches.


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

Our average is 162in

We are well below that this year. Normally, we have no issues getting there.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

BadMechanic said:


> Our average is 162in
> 
> We are well below that this year. Normally, we have no issues getting there.


13 ft. a year of snow is alot I thought @scottr area had some good amts. ??


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

But a lot of it melted by the time I took this pic








It's the same almost every year


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Ya...and fords rule, Chevys drool man


Aren't you driving a RAM?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We don't normally see 100", but have several times over the last 15 years.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't normally see 100", but have several times over the last 15 years.


Youre


BadMechanic said:


> Our average is 162in
> 
> We are well below that this year. Normally, we have no issues getting there.


here is a green strobe. Welcome


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> But a lot of it melted by the time I took this pic
> View attachment 214076
> 
> It's the same almost every year


Dont kid yourself you took the pic for the skyview


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> But a lot of it melted by the time I took this pic
> View attachment 214076
> 
> It's the same almost every year


We rode the bike over Top of the World when it looked like that.























1996-97 we had 108"
Normal used to be closer to 100,than not.
Now we are lucky to get 50.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't you driving a RAM?


yes


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Our average was 131" of Snow , but that was 3-4 years ago . Not sure what it is now .


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Down Here ...... our avg. was 101 " . Now the say ~ 70 " , in the last couple of years ?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Top of the world campground and tourist trap where it's close to $24 for a pint ..
Back in the day there was a deck the locals would drag up the pass and party on
Before the pass opened for the year

Taken at the end of August .









This was in late June


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Top of the world campground and tourist trap where it's close to $24 for a pint ..
> Back in the day there was a deck the locals would drag up the pass and party on
> Before the pass opened for the year
> 
> ...


Does it ever all melt?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mudly said:


> Does it ever all melt?


Most of it, 
There are a few scattered small glaciers in the
area








This is up on the pass a bit further 








Fresh snow on the ground. October 








in June at Bear tooth basin








By the basin also


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Most of it,
> There are a few scattered small glaciers in the
> area
> View attachment 214186
> ...


I would never leave


----------

